# CRS missing legs



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Has anyone had this happen? She doesn't seem to have black spot disease, but she's missing 2-4 of her hind legs. I've had this happen before to other shrimp and the next morning they'd be dead, no black spots. I noticed this happen to her and saw other shrimps either trying to mate with her aggressively or attack her, so I quickly transferred her to the top tank (planted only) and she has been pretty active for the last 2 days going around eating. She's old btw, maybe ~1-1.5 years old.

Anyone know how shrimps lose their legs?


----------



## RCode (Dec 12, 2010)

I've read a bad molt can also cause this. 

What's your what parameters? And any hydra in the tank? Just curious....

I'm going to count all my shrimps legs now...


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

pH 6.6
ammonia/nitrite/nitrate = 0
gH - 7
kH - 0-1
temp - 72-75 F

no hydra, lots of aggressive shrimp though...


----------



## RCode (Dec 12, 2010)

Do they all have that pinkish hue? I used to notice my guys loosing the white, so I changed my minerals to one made for crystals. It has a higher ratio of calcium. That has a seemed to help a bit with clean molts and no deaths since, sadly I think I learned this too late. But I'm determined to build a new colony with my 3 left. 

I believe some of the mineral rocks people put in the tank help with this as well.

Just throwing some ideas out there, do you already do any of this stuff?


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Not all, but this one definitely has a pinkish hue. No mineral rock, but I'm definitely buying some this month, so I'm hoping that it will help.


----------



## RCode (Dec 12, 2010)

Do you use RO or tap? If RO, what do you use to mineralize?

I've been using the Mosura Mineral Plus. When doing water changes, I bring the RO (with 10% aged tap) to a TDS of 150-175.


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

I use Mosura Mineral Plus as well, although my TDS is only at 100. Maybe that's the problem, lack of minerals. Can't wait for my mineral rock then.


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

I hope you dont have a bacteria infection  Same thing happened to my yellow shrimp tank... They kept on molting without any legs. Atleast yours can still stand. Mine would lie pitifully on their backs waving their one leg and claws around... I hear paraguard works for bacterial infections. I just eventually closed that tank down... goodluck!


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

laurahmm said:


> I hope you dont have a bacteria infection  Same thing happened to my yellow shrimp tank... They kept on molting without any legs. Atleast yours can still stand. Mine would lie pitifully on their backs waving their one leg and claws around... I hear paraguard works for bacterial infections. I just eventually closed that tank down... goodluck!


I don't think it is bacterial, but it could definitely be from bad molts with a lack of minerals. Not taking any chances though, getting BW shield and mineral rocks for them.

I'll probably get some paraguard as well, I'm surprised it doesn't affect shrimp with the malachite green.


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Good news, got back from my vacation and all her legs grew back. Now to put her back in the other tank or not...


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Hey good news indeed. As mentioned above, it's usually a mineral deficiency that cause a bad molt resulting it their lost of legs. But I am surprise that they grew their legs back. Thanks for sharing.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Hey good news indeed. As mentioned above, it's usually a mineral deficiency that cause a bad molt resulting it their lost of legs. But I am surprise that they grew their legs back. Thanks for sharing.


The strange thing is I took her out when she had only 2 legs from a remineralized RO water tank and threw her into a filtered tap water tank (only half it was filtered with a brita filter). She grew her legs back and is much more active.


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

I have not used mineral rock - but think the 25% store tap water probably takes care of that. - thanks for sharing your experience.


----------

